# How much food is recommended to feed a hedgehog in one day?



## Heisenhog17 (Jul 7, 2016)

I am wondering how much food to put in my hedgehogs dish on a daily basis. She always wants to eat food when I give it to her but I don't want to overfeed her as she has gained a little bit of weight. Please let me know what the recommended amount is to feed a hedgehog everyday. 

Thank you


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs should be free fed, their food shouldn't be limited. If you find she is gaining to much weight you can switch to a lower fat cat food.


----------

